# With the price of steel continuing to rise....



## willkat98 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying a nice pit now, before the deck is redone, just as a hedge on steel prices.

What'da think of this one?

http://www.peoriacustomcookers.com/n...ard/index.html

Peoria is at least driveable, so the shipping I save can go into upgrades (1/2" firebox, etc)


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 7, 2006)

Looks like a good one is this to replace or take the place of the other cookers or are you planning on adding to your collection?


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just adding to the collection :)

Each tool has its use :)


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 7, 2006)

Bill,
I really like that smoker.  Also, it is pretty unique, and not run-of-the-mill!  Go for it!


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 8, 2006)

At first I thought the tripod design was a bot flawed, but isnt every pit on a trailer a tripod?

I'm really wanting to pull the trigger, but of course after I posted this, I got home and H.S. Freshman all girls school sends a "send $2,750 now" (only 1/2 what we owe) for August school.

Wife says "That's no problem, lets just pay it and get it out of the way.  How much is in the brokerage account?"

I say "Around $3,000"

She says "See, thats plenty"

I say "Um, do you recall why we set that brokerage account up?  Remember we refinanced the mortgage and got rid of the escrow that paid taxes.  Remember how we have to put money in all year to pay taxes?"

She says "Yeah, duh.  I know that.  But we have $3,000 and this is only $2,750, so we can build up the cash again and pay the taxes"

Me, obviously grinning like a Chesire cat at this point, because I caught her being dumb, says "How much are the property taxes?"  "$2,800 two times a year" she says.  "And when is the second installment for this year?" I say.  "September 1st"  she says.

Then I sit back, and watch her as her brain starts to align the fact we need to come up with $5,550 in the next two months.

Then she gives me an "Oh chit" look.

Guess Peoria Cookers might wait again.  

Hope they have a Christmas sale


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 8, 2006)

Kinda know how you feel!  I almost pulled the trigger on a new F150 supercrew, as I would really like a pickup that'll carry three kids.  However, no matter how I did the math, I just couldn't stomach a new car payment.  My little Ranger has only 40,000 miles, and its paid off.  On top of that, we have the kids' school to pay (like you!), and medical bills up the arse.  I hate being responsible dammit!


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 8, 2006)

As far as the medical bills Noah, I hope things work out for you.

On a non medical basis, I know what you mean x 2.  Besides schooling, Visa has hired a hitman out on me.

He's got over 20,000 reasons to fulfill his contract.

Ouch

Guess I'll wait, but this is my dream thread


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 8, 2006)

Update:

Looks like the hitman has caught up with me in Eritria.

Time to move on


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 8, 2006)

Das ist vetter

Unsere Freunde

Zehr Gut, Yah


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 8, 2006)

Ha Ha!  Bad kid on the Simpsons laugh...   How do you do that in German?   Seriously, we still have scars from them bastages.  But unless you are Bill Gates, with W. Buffet giving you all his cash, I guess we will all owe someone!


----------



## pcc (Sep 28, 2006)

Give me a call i have one at the house I can show you.

Thanks
Rick
8156516534


----------

